# 5-minute warning



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought that the 5-minute warning that the channel must be changed was to have been fixed with 10B8. My update downloaded last night (or was it the night before?). But, the warning persists today. 

Have I mis-read the previous posts? It's hard to use the forum search feature to find posts that refer to this problem, since there are so many ways of naming it. 

Cheers,


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It wasn't include din the 10B8 update.

It is definently on the slate of things to get fixed... but didn't make into 10B8


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Okay, thanks. BTW, I also continue to see programs that are stated to conflict with themselves, whereas the conflict is actually with some other program. So, that fix apparently didn't make this release either. I *do* have the new 30-second slip. So, it's clear that my unit did upgrade itself, just as the test screen states.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I still don't understand how that "conflict" message bug made it out of Q/A...

I know it is on the list too, but it probably WAY down the list.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

What I don't understand about that stupid 5 minute warning issue is this. I am usually home on Tuesday nights but still record everything I watch. My Series Links for Tuesdays are:

8:00pm-9:00pm CBS NCIS
8:30pm-9:00pm NBC Scrubs
9:00pm-9:30pm NBC Scrubs
9:30pm-10:00pm NBC Teachers
9:00pm-10:00pm WB Pepper Dennis
10:00pm-11:00pm ABC Boston Legal

Every time I am home and watching I get that dreaded 5 minutes message while I am watching and recording NCIS, warning me that it needs to change the channel to record Pepper Dennis. I usually just cancel it and then when NCIS is over I go to the WB and reset Pepper Dennis to record. 

Now for the past two Tuesday's I have not been home and the unit was in standby. Low and behold, it has no problem changing the channel at 9pm and recording everything just like set, so why can't it do this when the unit is on and you're watching TV. The problem just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Calebrot said:


> What I don't understand about that stupid 5 minute warning issue is this. I am usually home on Tuesday nights but still record everything I watch. My Series Links for Tuesdays are:
> 
> 8:00pm-9:00pm CBS NCIS
> 8:30pm-9:00pm NBC Scrubs
> ...


It works the same way if you're watching or not. If you leave the message up and continue watching your show it will still change channels properly. Just you have 1/3 of your screen blocked by the message.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> Now for the past two Tuesday's I have not been home and the unit was in standby. Low and behold, it has no problem changing the channel at 9pm and recording everything just like set, so why can't it do this when the unit is on and you're watching TV. The problem just doesn't make sense.


Exactly! What it should do is assume you knew what you were doing when you set those programs to record. It should pop up and say "I'm going to change channels at 9:00pm (not 8:55pm, it doesn't take 5 minutes to change channels) to record those shows you have setup. Do you want to continue as planned, or canx one of those recordings?".


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> It works the same way if you're watching or not. If you leave the message up and continue watching your show it will still change channels properly. Just you have 1/3 of your screen blocked by the message.


Oh, I guess I just pissed at seeing that message taking up so much space and react right away, I've never let it sit the whole 5 minutes. What is the point of the warning then if it's really not needed?

Is there a way to get the message to minimize, like the location indicator when fast-forwarding or rewinding, pressing the blue key twice clears the screen.

Along with this another thing that would be nice that no longer exists but did exist in non-DVR DTV tuners was the change channel to a certain channel at a certain time option, I miss that. I had it on a Hughes DirecTV Plus receiver that would start a VCR atr a certain time.


----------



## CHOMPIS (Apr 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I still don't understand how that "conflict" message bug made it out of Q/A...
> 
> I know it is on the list too, but it probably WAY down the list.


Let's not jump to conclusions now. Maybe the fix was there but it did not work. Just giving the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

This is not just an R15 problem. My H20 does the same thing. Why??


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

CHOMPIS said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions now. Maybe the fix was there but it did not work. Just giving the benefit of the doubt.


That would still mean that the fix wasn't a fix. A fix is only a fix if it fixes something right? But, your right, maybe they did notice the bug but they didn't figured out how to fix it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That would still mean that the fix wasn't a fix. A fix is only a fix if it fixes something right? But, your right, maybe they did notice the bug but they didn't figured out how to fix it.


I seriously doubt it was even addressed in this release. I would like to see it at max 60 seconds. Then a way to say yes but dismiss screen and have it just switch with like 5-10 seconds left.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I seriously doubt it was even addressed in this release. I would like to see it at max 60 seconds. Then a way to say yes but dismiss screen and have it just switch with like 5-10 seconds left.


I think 5 mins is ok, as long as it goes away. That way you have time to do some conflict management or more time to change you mind about recording the program or not to record the program.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I think 5 mins is ok, as long as it goes away. That way you have time to do some conflict management or more time to change you mind about recording the program or not to record the program.


EXACTLY! The five minutes isn't the problem in my mind - it's the fact that you either have to change the channel immediately, cancel the recording, or watch the last five minutes of your show with that annoying message covering up half the screen. The options should be (and the first one should be the default):

1) Change channel when recording starts

2) Change channel now

3) Do not change channel (this will cancel your future recording)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> EXACTLY! The five minutes isn't the problem in my mind - it's the fact that you either have to change the channel immediately, cancel the recording, or watch the last five minutes of your show with that annoying message covering up half the screen. The options should be (and the first one should be the default):
> 
> 1) Change channel when recording starts
> 
> ...


Those are the exact options that the UTV gives. Don't know about Tivo since I don't watch anything live on it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

lol I was going to put options but I am a few thousand miles away from my R15 right now so I couldn't see the screen.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

OK now this is really weird, still the old version here 10AF and I watching TV right now, and I did not get the error until exactly at 9pm, not 5 minutes before. I'll see what happens at 9:55, because I have both tuners recording right now and they both need to change channels at 10pm to record the Dynasty reunion and Boston Legal. But this doesn't make sense because for the first time ever it waited until exactly when it needed to change channels instead of the 5 minute warning.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> because I have both tuners recording right now and they both need to change channels at 10pm to record the Dynasty reunion and Boston Legal.


This is FREAKY, but it waited until 10pm to warn me. I guess I shouldn't complain but I still have the old version so it working like we want it to shouldn't be on the old version. What's going on here?

The one thing that it did that I didn't like was that the program that it gave me the choice menu on, change channel or cancel recording was Boston Legal which is a series link and in the prioritizer and not the Dynasty reunion which is a one time record and not in the prioritizer. So does this mean that one time recordings have priority over a series link? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Well after I thought about it, maybe not, there's pros for both ways, maybe an addition to give us the decision on whether a one time recording is higher in priority than a series link or vica versa, something in the setup menu would do, same with the channel change time thing, should be an individual setting programmed by the user.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

One time recording should have priority over an SL in my mind. One's SLs are the background priorities and when you selected to record a manual record, the R15 should have warned you, or you at least should be aware.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am guessing that you are watching NCIS "live", and also recording it. While you are watching NCIS, do this:

(NOTE - below assumes you have version 10b8 on the R15-500)

Wait for a comercial. Press "List"

Highlight the show you are watching (in your case, NCIS) in your MyVOD. Press the "Play" (Big black button with right-pointing arrow/triangle) button. Of course, you'll now be at the beginning of the show. Press and hold the "advance" (>|) button. That will jump you to within about one minute of the "live time". Press the "advance" button twice, and you should be pretty close to the "live time", but now you are playing back a recorded show, and you won't get that warning message.

*What do if you do get the message: * Press the "R" button (if you are already recording the show you are also watching "live", skip that). Say "OK, change channel" in response to the dreaded message. Press "List", and follow the above paragraph. NOTE- after you say, "OK, change channel", you might get a full screen message, the contents of which might lead you to believe you are SOL as far as being able to do anything else. Do not panic. Press "List".


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Not in this instance, but I have received a message while watching a show in MYVOD. If I would change the channel when requested, then it would cut off the last 5 minutes of NCIS. Now sometimes the message comes up 5 minutes before and some times it comes up right at the change time. When it comes up right at the change time, it's no proble whatsoever, but the 5 minute thing is a pain.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> Not in this instance, but I have received a message while watching a show in MYVOD. If I would change the channel when requested, then it would cut off the last 5 minutes of NCIS. Now sometimes the message comes up 5 minutes before and some times it comes up right at the change time. When it comes up right at the change time, it's no proble whatsoever, but the 5 minute thing is a pain.


Interesting. I have never received the 5-minute warning message while playing back something from MyVOD, and there are at least three times during the week when that would happen had I been watching "live TV".

Yes, as you and thousands(?) of others say, the 5-minute warning message is a pain, but there are some other things that I believe are related to it, that are simply false. For example, I was setting up another experiment to test my earlier post regarding how to avoid the 5-minute warming message. I forget the exact scenario, but I was within 5 minutes of when one set of recording two shows at the same time was about to start. I tried to change to a channel other than the channels of the two shows. I could not. I got a message saying that one of the two shows was already recording. This was not true because it had not yet reached the time when the recording of the shows was to start. This, too, must be fixed.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Good point. It doesn't make sense to get the message when viewing something from MyVOD, unless, 1) what you're viewing is still recording (using one of the two tuners), 2) While you were viewing something in MyVOD it was recording somethig else (using one of the two tuners).

Why we get the message makes sense. There are two tuners. If both need to change channels to record an event, and you're using one, it warns you.

The way it's implemented doesn't make sense. Taking no action, or acknowledging the message should cause the box to assume you knew what you were doing when you set up thoise recordings, not the other way around.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> ...Press and hold the "advance" (>|) button. That will jump you to within about one minute of the "live time". Press the "advance" button twice, and you should be pretty close to the "live time", but now you are playing back a recorded show, and you won't get that warning message.


If you hit the "live point in time", either via the ">|" or ">>" buttons, while playing back something you are in the process of recording, it will back up one minute, so after you press and hold the ">|" button just [momentarily] press the ">|" button just once to get within 30 seconds of the "live point in time". However, NOTE - how long do you have to "press and hold" the ">|" button to cause the "jump to [almost the] end" action? I'm not sure, but it seems to be sensitive, in that if you "hold" too long, after it has performed the "jump to within 1 minute of the end" it starts issue 30-sec "slip" actions, and you get all the way to the end, and it then backs up one minute.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Strange thing is, I usually get the message on Tuesday night when watching NCIS, and last night, no message!


----------

